# Help finding out what model and year my case is



## FarmerDan04

hi everyone.
i just stumble across your site here and i must say very nice site..:rockin: ok my question is i got a older case tractor or so i was told. im really new to tractors..i would like to know how i can find out what year and model it is so i can get parts for it.. i got it running and have been useing it but the guages didnt work so i replace them and now i find out it wasnt just the gauges, i dont have any oil pressure. when the tractor first starts up it has like 10 pounds of pressure but withen a few mins it drops to nothing..are case oil pump like JD, where you can adjust the pressure? and where do i look for it? i pulled the oil filter screen out and it was loaded with sludge..(who knows how long the oil has been in it LOL) no water or mosture in it. so im going to also change that but i dont know what weaght oil dose it take? ill try to get some pics of it today and post them. it has a narrow frount end and also has a home made push blade on the frount..ive dont some clearing on my land with it and it is a real beast almost unstopable.. im just the kind of guy who likes to know as much about what im running as i can so any info on this will be apperacated very much guys.. Thanks in advance for any help to this matter. and again great site..:tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d

Welcome to the forum, am on lunch break and thought maybe I might pass this along. If the tractor is flambeau red it souns like a S series tractor. I an attaching a picture of the serial number location for the D series, it works the same for the S series exvept the id tag on the S is to the right and D series is under the battery box, will post more when I get home tonight.
caseman-d

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/D_serial_IMG.jpg>

S series ID tag
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0047_IMG.jpg>
Oppps wrong picture, but you can see where it's suppose to be/


----------



## FarmerDan04

Hi Caseman-d,
well i did some work on it today and i got the oil pressure working again. and the id tag is long gone. the only number i could find on it were on the shifter cover #5648A and on the rear end #5650A and on the head #A5617A. it is a 4 cylinder with a 4 speed tranny. hand leaver clutch. the dash looks just like the one above except that i took out the push button and put in a key start. my guess from these # it is a 1956 model A ??????what weight oil do you run in the engine? i put 10-30 in it after draining the sludge from it. ive never seen oil so thick LOL but at least now i got oil pressure again..here is a pic of it. and again thanks for your time caseman-d


----------



## jodyand

Welcome FarmerDan04 glad you got your oil pressure back and i take the oil hadn't been changed in a very long time. How does it run does it run good:question: What is hooked to the front of it is it a bucket:question: 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=43901>


----------



## FarmerDan04

hi this thing runs great.. i pic it up from a friend who said he couldnt keep it running.. i played with it for a little while and track the problem to it kept burning the points. so i put in a new sets along with the condenser and it fired right up. i rebuilt the carb also. the thing on the front is a push blade. i guess for pushing snow but ive been useing it to clear out some of my woods and it works great.it has a externil pump to lift the ram. im trying to figure out a few thing about it like the year and such. and yea the oil must of been in this thing for years and years...


----------



## caseman-d

Dan,
Look on the engine flange behind the air cleaner. There should be a 7 digit number and the letters S. From the picture it looks like the Model SC. Case put the serial number on the engine flange and by the gauges, Good luck
caseman-d


----------



## FarmerDan04

Thanks caseman. ill take a look tomarro and see what i can find. i know there was nothing on the dash of it. No ribbits holes. And thanks for the pic of where to look..wel im off to bed so ill let you know what i find out on the serial#. again Thanks for your time


----------



## FarmerDan04

ok i managed to get the # off the engain block. they are 5213682SC... so would this make it a 1952 model SC?


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by FarmerDan04 _
> *ok i managed to get the # off the engain block. they are 5213682SC... so would this make it a 1952 model SC? *



Well if caseman is right its a 1948 model. He wrote this awhile back and if hes right which I'm sure he is its a 1948.

caseman wrote:

Now to explain the serial mumber and how we came up with a year of 1946. In 1938 case switched to a 7 digit serial number. For most tractors built through the 1953 year, the year of manufactre can be determined by a two step method. In the first step, the first and second number (5003490D) are combined , as per sample 50, in the second step substact 4 from the first step, 50-4=46. Another example would be if the serial number was 4805220S, we combine the first 2 numbers 48, minus 4 = a 1944 Case S tractor. The serial number should also have letters at the beginning or the end of the serial number to Identify the model f the tractor. Hope this explains it for those that didn't win this time. Hopefully the next quiz will be a bit tougher. Thank you all for playing.


----------



## caseman-d

> _Originally posted by FarmerDan04 _
> *ok i managed to get the # off the engain block. they are 5213682SC... so would this make it a 1952 model SC? *


Dan,
You subtract 4 from 52 = 1948 model. There were roughly 4438 SC's made in 1948. They are a handy little tractor. I had a 44 SC but I sold it to a guy in Texas for 300.00 and the guy had it listed on ytmag for 2000.00. but he put a lot of work into it.
caseman-d

picture of my old 44


----------



## FarmerDan04

ahhhh i see.:smoking: 
well thanks alot case man and jodyand. since i was the only one playing do i win a runner up prize? dohhhhhh J/K.
you guys really seem to know your tractors... im impressed. i mod and admin at a few sites (not tractor related) so i know the hard work that gose into haveing a well imform site with friendly peeps..Well thanks again and keep up the good work:tractorsm


----------



## jodyand

Your welcome FarmerDan that came from one of casemans post he was giving us a quiz But i learned something from it and i am still learning.


----------



## caseman-d

> _Originally posted by FarmerDan04 _
> *ahhhh i see.:smoking:
> well thanks alot case man and jodyand. since i was the only one playing do i win a runner up prize? dohhhhhh J/K.
> you guys really seem to know your tractors... im impressed. i mod and admin at a few sites (not tractor related) so i know the hard work that gose into haveing a well imform site with friendly peeps..Well thanks again and keep up the good work:tractorsm *


Glad we could help, lets see was runner up 10 lashes with a wet noodle or was it 10 noodles needed lashing    . Hope you keep comming back and if you need to know anything else just ask away. Sorry but have no extra cash       
caseman-d


----------



## FarmerDan04

well thanks for the invite back, and i will stop in from time to time . wish i knew more about tractors i could lend a hand. but i do work on boats so may be i could help out there if needed. well nice to meet you all and again thanks for the info..


----------



## caseman-d

Hmmmm, maybe we need a forum for boats    . How big of boats do you work on. I don't think they make a boat big enought for me to get in or at least the wayer couldn't be over 5 ft deep             .
Whats the hillbilly saying, you all come back now you hear
caseman-d


----------



## Iikiken

Could I get help finding a vin number for my case 580 k.....I have only been able to find the motor model number and serial number....model a174025... Serial 44248579...thanks Al


----------

